
Announcing September 2016 Updates for .NET Core 1.0 - hanoz
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/09/13/announcing-september-2016-updates-for-net-core-1-0/
======
alimbada
It's great to see the HN community responding positively to news about
.NET/Mono and related tech. I've been working with C#/.NET since 2008 and
always felt it's a vastly superior platform to Java in every way. It's a shame
it is taking so long for the wider tech community to realise this.

~~~
marcusarmstrong
I've spent the two halves of my career thus far working on each stack, and I
really can't see where those sorts of claims come from, honestly. C# as a
language is a win over Java, but from an operational perspective, it's a
disaster--IIS is an absolute nightmare. Beyond that, I tend to think that
because of the niceties that C# has over Java, that has somewhat held back
.NET community adoption of some better practices (specifically immutability).

All that said, .NET Core is a huge win on the operational side of things, so
it's definitely moving in the right direction.

~~~
topbanana
.Net isn't IIS. It's just one web server that can host it. And I'd take IIS
over WebSphere any day!

~~~
pjmlp
Me too.

Websphere is such a pain to use, yet it still is everywhere on enterprise
projects.

~~~
blinkingled
Curious to know why you think WebSphere is a pain - I find it about as good as
any complicated piece of software can get - it's reasonably documented, works
most of the time and performance is good.

~~~
pjmlp
I used to know Websphere quite well (all the 5 - 6.x versions) and am happy to
have managed to avoid it in the last three years.

It is the typical enterprise software suitable to sell consulting experience
in what concerns configuration and management.

Endless list of configuration options, some of them only available via
scripting and best of all IBM J9 specific features.

One of the issues we once had around 2006 was that our entity beans stubs
would only work properly if compiled via J9.

~~~
blinkingled
Ah older versions. I started extensively working on WebSphere 7.5 onwards - in
a course reversal with 8.5 one of our deployment which works fine with Oracle
JVM spins the CPU 100% when ws uses J9 and that one ships with broken jconsole
and missing jstack that does not want to connect to the spinning process! Joys
of enterprise software..

------
chrismorgan
I’m sad about the name of applyPatches. If it’s something that _should_ never
be needed and is a security risk, it should have a dangerous name and/or
value. e.g. make it a string value that needs to be _exactly_ "No, even though
I know that this is a bad idea and promotes insecurity; I have read
[http://example.com/](http://example.com/) and really need this." to turn off
patches.

------
sremani
I am looking F# for CoreCLR status page,
[https://github.com/Microsoft/visualfsharp/wiki/F%23-for-
Core...](https://github.com/Microsoft/visualfsharp/wiki/F%23-for-CoreCLR---
Status)

Is F# support ready for Prime Time?

~~~
enricosada
That page is really outdated.

It's a good start, lot of things work, lots doesnt.

Is for early adopters but it's not bleeding edge anymore i think. Not ready
for production

F# using .net core sdk from command line works (new, restore, build, run,
test, publish) like c#.

xplat is ok where .net core is supported, so osx/ubuntu/win/docker.

Docs need some improvements, but lots are language agnostic, or c# examples
help (docs are open source, if someone want to help).

Important wip or not implemented yet feature of compiler/language:

\- type providers

\- portablepdb for enable debugging

\- f# repl

The f# libraries in ecosystem are starting to support .net core (netstandard),
like FSharp.Compiler.Services (the compiler as library), Suave (
github.com/SuaveIO/Suave-CoreCLR-sample ), Argu, Fable. These are not hello
world examples, so it works. Some are in prerelease, but it's expected because
it's a new framework/tooling and need testing.

There are only few libraries of the f# ecosystem who support .net core, but
it's expected because is a bootstrapping issue in lot of cases (i need to wait
.net core support for my dependencies add support..)

Obv it's possibile to use all others .net libraries who support .net core
(netstandard) like the BCL, Kestrel, etc.

As editor, vscode has the best support using usual the amazing Ionide plugin
for f# (who already give f# support for .net and mono). Intellisense, build,
run is ok but not debugging.

Using Visual studio, only build/run works (xproj and project.json), but not
intellisense or debugging.

If you want to chat there are two good f# slack groups

\- #dotnetcore in fsharp.org slack (other chan too)

\- #fsharp in fpchat.com

------
monads
It still does not work on Fedora 24 :-(

